# logiciel piraté - antonyme



## Andrejj

Bonjour,

Je cherche l'antonyme de "logiciel piraté". 

- Lociel officiel : il me semble que cela ne marche pas à cause de la rime ;
- Logiciel authorisé : ??
- Logiciel licencié : ??

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Peut-être _authentique_ ou tout simplement _acheté_…


----------



## Andrejj

Merci beaucoup. En ce qui concerne la phrase "logiciel acheté" - j'hésite un peu que je pourrais la mettre dans mon cv. Peut-être, je n'ai pas raison... Je vais attendre la confirmation.


----------



## Nanon

Comme Maître Capello, je dirais "logiciel authentique", ou alors "logiciel original".
Effectivement, il y a lieu d'hésiter à écrire "logiciel acheté" dans un CV...


----------



## geostan

Un peu long, mais peut-être  _logiciel légalement acquis

Cheers!
_


----------



## Thulsa Doom

Bonjour à tous,

je ne peux pas être sûr de moi, ne disposant pas du contexte, mais je pense qu'il ne serait pas illogique d'utiliser simplement 'logiciel' (partant du principe qu'un logiciel est utilisé en accord avec sa licence en l'absence de mention contraire)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je crois que j'utiliserais les expression "logiciels avec garantie d'authenticité" ou 'logiciels avec licence d'utilisation".

Il existe différents types de logiciels, payants, libres, à l'essai ... mais il y a toujours une licence d'utilisation qui définit les conditions de celle-ci.

_"acheté" _me parait trop restrictif.


----------



## FrançoisXV

Parlant d'un logiciel: piraté, ou licence valide.
Quel interêt de le préciser dans un C.V. ?
La seule chose qui peut changer: version complète (licence ?) ou version d'évaluation (incomplète)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,


FrançoisXV said:


> Parlant d'un logiciel: piraté, ou licence valide.
> Quel interêt de le préciser dans un C.V. ?
> La seule chose qui peut changer: version complète (licence ?) ou version d'évaluation (incomplète)



Je me posais exactement la même question.
Peut-être devrais-tu nous donner toute ta phrase pour déterminer ce qui conviendrait dans un CV, non ?


----------



## Ploupinet

Bien d'accord avec KaRiNeuh et François : pourquoi dans un CV ?
Mais sinon, à mon avis, la licence d'utilisation de Punkette est la meilleure solution, car adapté à toutes les situations !


----------



## Kolan

Ça peut être aussi un *logiciel conforme, légitime, authentifié *(si opposé directement à *piraté*).


----------



## tilt

Si vraiment on cherche à marquer la différence, *logiciel non piraté* me semble encore la meilleure option car la plus simple. 
Mais comme d'autres, je peine à trouver un contexte qui justifie une telle formule.


----------



## Andrejj

Merci beaucoup! Je vous donne le contexte:

Je suis le traducteur, j'habite en Lituanie. Parfois les employeurs des pays de l'Europe Occidentale craignent de nous embaucher à cause de la pratique  répandue de l'utilisation du logiciel piraté : ils peuvent être pénalisés, car les fîches Word portent toutes les données comment et où la traduction était faite.

Voilà pourquoi j'essaie d'indiquer clairement que je ne vole pas du logiciel.


----------



## Ploupinet

Ahhhhhhhh, alors tu peux peut-être dire "utilisation de Word sous licence", ça me paraît pas mal !


----------



## Andrejj

Ploupinet said:


> Ahhhhhhhh, alors tu peux peut-être dire "utilisation de Word sous licence", ça me paraît pas mal !



Non, pas Word. Les dictionnaires, etc.


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est compliqué tes licences alors ! Tu as les licences des dictionnaires, mais pas de licence pour Word ? 
"Logiciel sous licence" marche de toute façon pour à peu près tout (sauf les jeux je dirais), incluant les dicos


----------



## Andrejj

Ploupinet said:


> C'est compliqué tes licences alors ! Tu as les licences des dictionnaires, mais pas de licence pour Word ?


 
) J'utilise Open Office


----------



## Ploupinet

Oups, désolé !  (T'as bien raison, plus de problème de licence du coup ) (Encore que... A des fins pro aussi c'est gratuit ?)


----------



## Kolan

Ploupinet said:


> "Logiciel sous licence" marche de toute façon pour à peu près tout (sauf les jeux je dirais), incluant les dicos


Pensez-vous, qu'il s'agit plutôt de "*utilisation sous licence*"? Pour le *logiciel*, c'est "*avec licence*"?


----------



## tilt

Kolan said:


> Pensez-vous, qu'il s'agit plutôt de "*utilisation sous licence*"? Pour le *logiciel*, c'est "*avec licence*"?


_Sous _ou _avec_, je dirais que les deux se valent, _sous _étant toutefois plus courant.


----------

